# Strawberry Jan 20



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

A buddy and I went up and fished renegade and did pretty well on Saturday; between the two of us we brought 23 fish to the ice. About 1/3 of them were rainbows, and all the cuts were in the slot with two of them at the top end. 
We fished over 5-20' bottoms, and had similar success at all depths. Most of the fish were suspended at ~10-15 feet, but we would get the occasional bottom lurker. The morning was good, noon sucked, and late afternoon was good again.
Our rig of choice was a Maniac pearl white 1.5" cut'r bug rigged drop-shot (with a pinch of worm), and we fished it by _slowly_ lowering the jig an inch at a time with a pause in between, then bring it back up and do it again. Some hits came as we brought it up, or we'd see a fish on the finder chasing it and would drop it down slightly to elicit a hit. Our second rods, with the same rig, would get hit every now and then just sitting still at ~10'.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

did you happen to see any ATV's on the deck? I have some handycap fisherman I need to use transpo.
thanks for the great detailed info on your fishing trip, fisherman like you are awsome. thanks again


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the post.
Looks like it was a fun day on the ice.

I will be there this Saturday for the Doug Miller Tribute Ice Fishing Party.
Should be a fun day. I hope that there will be a bunch of Forum Members there.

See you there on Saturday,
Grandpa D.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice job!! sounds like a good day. I will be there on saturday, how much snow was on the ice?


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

@Brown Bagger - sorry about the late reply, but yes there were ATVs on the hard deck, including a few side by sides. The ice is 18" thick at the Ice Party last Saturday, so you should be set.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Watch out from here on out! Ice is a solid 12-15", but the slush is a solid 6 with a foot of snow on top. I was west of the marina today, and the standing water in my tent was five inches!


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

wshiwsfshn said:


> Watch out from here on out! Ice is a solid 12-15", but the slush is a solid 6 with a foot of snow on top. I was west of the marina today, and the standing water in my tent was five inches!


Thanks for the heads up - we're going to be up there tomorrow and I was wondering how this warmer weather was going to effect the ice.


----------

